# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or Fake Eurochem Labs

## half natural

Hi Guys,

Is this stuff fake? My location is in Australia, and this website seems to make propenate which is called Propject and this bottle says Propaject on it.

Anyone from oz know what the go is?

----------


## half natural

No one??

----------


## juan011084

nice

----------


## jstone

Unless they changed there labels or I cant see it, its fake. There should be raised bumps on the label. If ther is no raised bumps it is fake. Another thing you can check is how tall the bottle is. I cant pm you yet and I cant post the website that shiws you what your looking for, because it is a source. You should do some google investigation, and if you cant find what you need pm me when you can and I will let you know the website.

----------


## PistolPete33

> Unless they changed there labels or I cant see it, its fake. There should be raised bumps on the label. If ther is no raised bumps it is fake. Another thing you can check is how tall the bottle is. I cant pm you yet and I cant post the website that shiws you what your looking for, because it is a source. You should do some google investigation, and if you cant find what you need pm me when you can and I will let you know the website.


Sorry, but please don't PM this person for a source. It's way too easy to get scammed on here esp. from a newbie. Not sure if what you posted here is real or not but please be careful with your money and who you trust on here. Not all are scammers but many are.

----------


## Far from massive

I don't buy premade aas so I could be wrong, however if my memory serves me, EC used to sell prop under the name Propaject not Propioject as it seems they may now. So its likely that your gear is legit, simply that it was made in 2013 before the name change.

PS However this is simply a guess based on my often poor memory...so take it for what its worth. Maybe some others can chime in here.

----------


## jstone

> Sorry, but please don't PM this person for a source. It's way too easy to get scammed on here esp. from a newbie. Not sure if what you posted here is real or not but please be careful with your money and who you trust on here. Not all are scammers but many are.


I wasn't offering a source just the website that can verify if its real. Eurochem says there are no old labels still in circulation. So if it doesn't have raised lines on the label it is a fake. It doesn't appear to have the raised lines. I dont give sources out especially not for eurochem.

they started using the new labels in 2009. Op the website is on your bottle go there and you will see you have a fake. Unless you have had it for over 6 years. Like FFM said the name should be propioject.

----------


## endocrinology

looks fake, maybe nothing more than some clean cooking oil lol. sorry bud but think you got scammed

----------


## aceone

Can anyone please let me know if they ever heard of this brand ?
Real or fake ?

----------

